# Truma 6E - No Electric Heating UPDATE



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well getting ready for a week away.

Went to put heating on while hooked up at home to air the van.


Heating will not run on electric - I get a flashing red LED.

Works fine on gas?

Any help/suggestions? (Sensible - yes I know I can put an extra jumper on!)


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

First thing to check is your circuit breakers on the main electric distribution unit. Often find the water heater has its own breaker which could have tripped.
After that its out with the multimeter and check for mains power to the element, and resistance check on element.




Trevor


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would think that if it has a flashing LED? it has power :roll: 
What we need is a user manual :wink:


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Breakers are all in the correct position. Fuses are OK.

Manual is good - flashing RED LED is a fault! No advice on what to do


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I would think that if it has a flashing LED? it has power


12V power - yes, 230V power to the element - not necessarily !!!

Trevor


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you, In that case switch the breaker OFF and back on as sometimes when it trips it can still APPEAR to be on


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Truma...no electric heating*

Have the same trouble...will watch this thread.

Sometimes after a trip out in the van the electric heating works, but the next night it does not...Have tried to find a loose connection but no luck.
Maybe the thermostat is faulty .

May try to visit Truma in Burton on Trent... 
Do they have a repair section ?

Brian


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

230v is live in van.

Already turned everything off and on again. Breakers tested.

Tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Alicat,

What type of heater do you have, is it one the Combi E, I have had a similar problem, but it was down to user error, (Lack of understanding on the handover).

I have attached the user guid just in case.

Steve


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Yes it is Combi 6E model.

I have a manual, but as usual not help. Just Red LED flashing equals fault.

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Simply things first - where is the van plugged in? If on a campsite, can the site offer enough ampage for the boiler? If at home, via a three pin plug adaptor, is the fuse OK?

I had similar trouble with my Combi, but the 900 watt element worked, the 1800 watt setting did not. Repair was done at Truma near Burton.

Russell


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Van is plugged in at home, panel indicated connected to mains.

Fridge running on 230v OK and battery charger is on. Heater will not run on either 900w or 1800w settings.

Does tend to suggest no power at the boiler.

Seems like I will have to run on gas until I can get it to someone to check.

Tony


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Truma Heater*

There is an issue with some 6E heaters , they trip out on fan overspeed , you need to remove the cover over the PCB board on the side of the heater and remove the fuse , this will allow the heater to reset , refit the fuse without dropping it , all should be ok . have a word with truma as there is a new board available to fix this fault.


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well, it has been back this week for repair, fuse protecting the ECB has blown. Strange as the heater still ran on gas so not sure what it was protecting.

So picked it up Wednesday, worked fine until this morning. Got up switched heating on, instant fail on 230v and red LED flashing again.

Spoke to the dealer, who has spoken to Truma and say the fuse normally blows when there is a power surge??

Well either I have been unlucky and the last twice I have used the heating there have been problems with the mains supply (two separate locations), or there is a problem with the unit.

The problem does not occur when it is running, only when you try and switch it on.

Anyone else had similar problems?

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

I had a re-occurence of my previous fault. Back in November 2009, the electrical heating failed, gas was OK. The electrical element had failed.

December 2010 - same fault, same fix.

However, on both occasions, the red light did not come on on the control dials.

Russell


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

It is booked in to go to another Truma dealer next week.

I am assuming it is the same fault, as the symptoms are the same. 

Tony


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well

It has been to a Truma dealer this morning. Bad news!

The unit is faulty, probably the PCB and he recommends it goes back to Truma.

Tony


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

The motorhome has now been back a dealers for repairs. Seems it is the PCBs and both boards have been replaced. Hating has been tested and has run for several days without failing.

Due back this week, fingers crossed.

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I forgot to update this thread. Mine was repaired on the 4th January and conked out with a different fault on the 5th. It has since been repaired and fingers crossed, all is ok. 

Russell


----------

